# À la prochaine / à plus



## sensen

Hola a todos y antes que nada les deseo un buen año 2006,
llevo mas de un año estudiando frances y de repente me encuentro con frases cortas que no estoy completamente seguro de su traducción, una amiga me envió un mail y terminó usando la siguiente expresión
" bisoux à + " (entiendo à plus)
quisiera saber si tiene una connotación más íntima,
gracias


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Sensen , hace tiempo que en Francia , "los jovenes" dicen à plus / à +
es igual que decir ;* à plus tard */ hasta luego / hasta otro rato...no tiene otra connotación..._( cuidadito al decir bisous et + )_ eso si es muy distinto...

Saludos, aprovecho la ocasión para desear :
une belle année 2006 / meilleurs voeux  pour 2006


----------



## sensen

muchas gracias Francisco Javier ahora esta claro, 
hasta luego y à +


----------



## kartofen

Bonjour!
Alguien me podria decir qué diferencia hay entre "à la prochaine" "à plus"? Son lo mismo que "à tout à l'heure" y "salut"?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Namarne

Un/a nativo/a te lo dirá mejor, pero en principio yo diría que: 

à la prochaine = hasta la próxima 
à plus = hasta otra, a más ver (no es frecuente "a/hasta más ver", pero se oye) 
à tout à l'heure = hasta dentro de muy poco, hasta ahora mismo; y también hasta siempre (por favor corregidme) 
salut = adiós (literalmente, salud);  pero también  "hola"  

A ver lo que dicen los que saben. 
;-)


----------



## ZeNono

Namarne said:


> Un/a nativo/a te lo dirá mejor, pero en principio yo diría que:
> 
> à la prochaine = hasta la próxima
> à plus = hasta otra, a más ver (no es frecuente "a/hasta más ver", pero se oye)
> à tout à l'heure = hasta dentro de muy poco, hasta ahora mismo; y también hasta siempre (por favor corregidme)
> salut = adiós (literalmente, salud); pero también "hola"
> 
> A ver lo que dicen los que saben.
> ;-)


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo aparte quizás con "hasta siempre" para "à tout à l'heure" pero no sé cuando se utiliza "hasta siempre".

Con "à tout à l'heure", lo dices para despedirte pero al mismo tiempo exprime la idea que vas a ver de nuevo a la persona dentro de un rato.


----------



## Namarne

ZeNono said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo aparte quizás con "hasta siempre" para "à tout à l'heure" pero no sé cuando se utiliza "hasta siempre".
> 
> Con "à tout à l'heure", lo dices para despedirte pero al mismo tiempo *expresa* la idea que vas a ver de nuevo a la persona dentro de un rato.



OK, je n'étais pas sûr, je vois que je me suis trompé avec "hasta siempre". En espagnol "hasta siempre" peut se dire si tu crois qu'on se reverra, mais on se sais pas quand; ou par contre, si tu penses qu'on ne se reverra jamais. 

Salut,


----------



## ZeNono

Pues, hemos ambos aprendido algo 

Gracias por aclarar el sentido de "hasta siempre"

Un saludo


----------



## kartofen

Muchas gracias majetes! Ahora ya sé hasta cuándo me despido


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

_ À plus_ es _à plus tard_. Significa efectivamente que se va a volver a ver (o hablar por teléfono/ messenger...) a la persona pronto pero  no forzosamente en el mismo día.

Sólo quiero apuntar que se ha puesto de moda a lo lago de los últimos veinte años más o menos. Antes (cuando vivía todavía en Francia ) no se utilizaba y sigue perteneciendo al registro familiar.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Como equivalente de *à tout à l'heure*, está, sobre todo, el popular *hasta luego*.

Sin embargo, quizá haya que destacar que el *hasta luego* está sustituyendo, cada vez más, a la clásica despedida *adiós* (que se oye cada vez menos). 

En cuanto a *¡salud! *(*salut!*), quizá interese saber que era el saludo popular (tanto de bienvenida como de despedida) de los republicanos españoles (principalmente de los ácratas), antes de la victoria franquista. Después de 1939, este saludo sólo se oía en el exilio.


----------



## TransTeacher

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Buenos dias a todos,

Me gustaria saber que significa a plus. Recibi esta frase de un estudiante por medio de un mensaje. Gracias y que pasen un excelente dia!!


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 
Es una forma de decir "hasta luego", "hasta pronto".... es una despedida informal, también se suele escribir A+.
Ciao


----------



## Kutchiloo

Yo nunca he escuchado que A+ quiere decire hasta luego.  Yo pienso que puede ser una nota de control.  A+ es mejor que un A


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Orbayu said:


> Bonjour,
> Es una forma de decir "hasta luego", "hasta pronto".... es una despedida informal, también se suele escribir A+.
> Ciao


 
También: À toute (À tout à l'heure)


----------



## Clermunt

Lo puedes traducir por: "Nos vemos! "


----------



## jprr

Clermunt said:


> Lo puedes traducir por: "Nos vemos! "


Dans certains cas ... et ça reste une extrapolation


----------



## janpol

A+ = "à plus tard" / "à une autre fois" / "à la revoyure" (argotique)


----------



## Clermunt

jprr said:


> Dans certains cas ... et ça reste une extrapolation



Bonjour Jpr, 

Je ne crois pas que ce soit une extrapolation mais enfin je peux me tromper. 
"A plus" fait partie d'un registre plutôt familier et il me semble dans ce cas que "nos vemos" convient plutôt bien. 
Il est vrai que nous utilisons "à plus" à l'écrit comme à l'oral. 
"Nos vemos", quant à lui, appartient peut-être plus au "langage parlé'...


----------



## jprr

Clermunt said:


> Bonjour Jpr,
> 
> Je ne crois pas que ce soit une extrapolation mais enfin je peux me tromper.
> "A plus" fait partie d'un registre plutôt familier et il me semble dans ce cas que "nos vemos" convient plutôt bien.
> Il est vrai que nous utilisons "à plus" à l'écrit comme à l'oral.
> "Nos vemos", quant à lui, appartient peut-être plus au "langage parlé'...


Le problème *n'est pas écrit / oral.*
Si je lis/ entends "*nos vemos*" je comprends que nous *allons nous rencontrer*, même chose pour "on s'fait une bouffe" ou "à la revoyure".
Du moins que c'est dans l'intention du locuteur au moment où il le dit.
Et si je lis ou entends "a+" / "hasta luego" ... je comprends que nous continuerons cet échange plus tard, _que nous nous rencontrions ou non et quel que soit le moyen employé (message,SMS, téléphone ...)_
Enfin, si on parle pour dire quelque chose ...


----------

